# Zanesville Big Game hunting



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Today a story broke on the escaped big game on the run in Zanesville area. I know some of the members here are probably living in the area. How about some photo's already, some trophys for sure. 
Sad as it is, the DNR should not let anyone keep wild animals outside of a zoo.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> Today a story broke on the escaped big game on the run in Zanesville area. I know some of the members here are probably living in the area. How about some photo's already, some trophys for sure.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The mods already closed one thread about this. Give it a rest. Sad situation that shouldn't be made a mockery of.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I was hunting south of Zanesville.They closed schools ect stay indoors was issued.
Last I heard they had 35 animals accounted for.I agree these animals belong in ZOOS ONLY.There was a few piks on the local news of a lion,bear,wolf.The captions were reading Lions Tigers Bears on the loose.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Just heard that all but a monkey and a wolf have been killed. Couldn't they have just tranquilized them and moved to some zoo's? Seems kinda messed up just to kill all of them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

rklagstad said:


> Just heard that all but a monkey and a wolf have been killed. Couldn't they have just tranquilized them and moved to some zoo's? Seems kinda messed up just to kill all of them.


how many sheriff in southern ohio do you know that carry tranq guns? not bashing, just stating why they did what had to be done.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I'm sure all the animals wasn't killed in a short time span. They would have had time to call someone in to take care of the problem. I think it's wrong that the animals had to pay the price of some jackass letting them out. I'm also glad that no one got hurt but I think they should have handled it a bit differently.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)




----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

How many Tigers are there left in the world??? Judging by that picture now there's about 10 less. Sad


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

rklagstad said:


> How many Tigers are there left in the world??? Judging by that picture now there's about 10 less. Sad


About 2500-3000 in the wild, with another 5,000 captive in China and about 3,000 in the USA.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> About 2500-3000 in the wild, with another 5,000 captive in China and about 3,000 in the USA.


Still, that's not a lot


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

floater99 said:


> I was hunting south of Zanesville.They closed schools ect stay indoors was issued.
> Last I heard they had 35 animals accounted for.I agree these animals belong in ZOOS ONLY.There was a few piks on the local news of a lion,bear,wolf.The captions were reading Lions Tigers Bears on the loose.


The article I read said there was a total of 56 animals that was let loose. 49 of them were killed, 6 were captured and taken to the Columbus Zoo and there is still a monkey on the loose.


rklagstad said:


> How many Tigers are there left in the world??? Judging by that picture now there's about 10 less. Sad


Jack Hanna said there were about 1400 known to exist in the wild. There were 18 killed from this farm.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I watched the videos online of Jack Hanna and another from a Sheriff. I still don't agree with the number of them killed. Sounds like someone got trigger happy to me. I can see where they would kill some of them but 49??? come on.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

rklagstad said:


> I'm sure all the animals wasn't killed in a short time span. They would have had time to call someone in to take care of the problem. I think it's wrong that the animals had to pay the price of some jackass letting them out. I'm also glad that no one got hurt but I think they should have handled it a bit differently.


Last night when this happened, there was panic. 56 wild animals capable of killing humans were on the loose. Jack Hannah himself even said they made the right decicsion to kill them. Today they attempted to capture some of them. 6 were captured. They tried to tranq one of the tigers and save it and it became aggressive and had to be put down. The bottom line is, they did what they had to do to protect the citizens of that community, which I'm pretty sure is law enforcements main job and the people are safer today because of thier actions. Who knows what would have happened if they had decided to take thier time or wait for day light to try and capture all these animals alive.

For the record, they did call people in. There was people there from the Columbus Zoo, The Wilds and Cleveland Zoo. Probably others but those are the only ones i can remember hearing were there for sure.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

The fact is they knew about it and investigated him before. Why wouldn't they even try to come up with a back up plan if something like this would ever happen?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Because he wasnt doing anything illegal. Besides, who was gonna pay for this extra equipment and training for this, in case we ever have a problem with this guys critters plan?

My understanding just based on some things I have read today is that there are some very specific things that have to be known for a tranq dart to work. Such as species, weight and such. Now after each animal is located and identified, someone is gonna have to guess its weight so the proper dosage is given, then dart the animal and track it, that is if it dosnt become aggressive like the Tiger today and have to be put down anyway. Then you have a team of people dealing with this animal for who knows how long while the other 55 or going where? They did what they had to do, regardless of who likes it. Come on, Jack Hanna, the king of all animal do gooders said they did the right thing.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

The whole thing was a sad situation. Luckily nobody was hurt. Even though I don't agree with how it was handled, I am glad there was a quick response to a possible deadly situation.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

this deal is up setting to me the photo of all them beuatful animals laying there in the mud is sick,and does not sit well with me im sure they did what they had to but i think they need to take the man that done this and put him in the woods for all to hunt,down and shot,im not happey with this at all,i feel no one shouild have these animals but zoo's, and a nother thing they need to take everything he owns and sell it off,just sick to my core,god save the kings off the jungle, so so so sad,markfish


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Do any members here have wild animals caged on your property ? 
About 8 years ago or so in Findlay a guy had 2 mountain lions caged in his back yard. I don't remember the details but one got out and all heck broke loose. The Findlay Police ended up shooting both of the animals. Sad but the problem is ours to fix. Why are large game animals allowed like that, it is just a problem.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

markfish said:


> this deal is up setting to me the photo of all them beuatful animals laying there in the mud is sick,and does not sit well with me im sure they did what they had to but i think they need to take the man that done this and put him in the woods for all to hunt,down and shot,im not happey with this at all,i feel no one shouild have these animals but zoo's, and a nother thing they need to take everything he owns and sell it off,just sick to my core,god save the kings off the jungle, so so so sad,markfish


He committed suicide and some of his animals snacked on him a litle...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> The article I read said there was a total of 56 animals that was let loose. 49 of them were killed, 6 were captured and taken to the Columbus Zoo and there is still a monkey on the loose.
> 
> 
> Jack Hanna said there were about 1400 known to exist in the wild. There were 18 killed from this farm.


Not hearing the interview, Jack may have been talking about only Bengal Tigers, There are 6 species remaining . 3 are extinct. All are endangered. Bengals and Siberian are the two biggest breeds.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I personally am happy with the way the sheriff handled the situation. He should be commended for his actions. Having 50+ dangerous animals on the loose is like trying to deal with an armed mob. It's amazing that the sheriff's office was able to take down these 50 animals without even an officer getting hurt. If he had waited a few days to round up a posse armed with tranquilizer guns, the animals would have dispersed across the countryside and it would have taken months to get them all! The sheriff's actions protected the lives of all the people, livestock, and pets in southeast ohio! Give those animals a few days to get really hungry and desperate and they will be looking for easy prey. This is why mountain lions attack people and pets out west. In this case, the shoot first, ask questions later policy was the correct one.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Well said Bdawg! It a damn if you do, damn if you don't situation. What would people be saying if one of those animals went to the school and mauled several school kids. Great job to the all the Law Enforcement Officers involved.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I heard on the national news that the animals were all being buried. I am surprised that taxidermists did not swoop in to collect a few to stuff for their studio's.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

There has been reports that the DNR has turned loose some mountain loins around to help thin out the deer population. Plus there has been a pics of one carrying a deer thur woods at night.


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

For those that think you shouldn't own wild animals except zoo's....That's just what the humane society wants, divide and conquer all animal owners. Funny how the Humane Society of all people euthanize thousands of dogs and cats every year. The very people that are supposed to love all animals. What a joke! Where do you think the zoo's get their animals from???? They don't magically appear and zoo's don't breed to many of their own animals. They come from other breeders. Yes this guy was in the wrong, but theres no need to take it out on all exotic animal owners cause one guys an idiot. I have seen alot of educational exotic animal exhibits and you know what, people like to see them. Alot of americans never have the chance to see a Mountain Lion or Grizzly Bear besides at a zoo. There are WAY more people hurt every year by cats, dogs, cattle, and horses than by exotic animals. 
I do agree law enforcement did what they had to, protect the people first. Tranquilizing animals is very touchy, you have to know what the approx weight is, and you have to be able to hit your target with a dart, which isn't as easy as you think, its not like shooting an accurate rifle, And for bigger animals you may have to dart them several times to get the amount of tranquilizer in them.
I've been around exotics my whole life, and have never been hurt or anything! People just have to be smart.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

National news coverage of the tragedy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saws21 said:


> For those that think you shouldn't own wild animals except zoo's....That's just what the humane society wants, divide and conquer all animal owners. Funny how the Humane Society of all people euthanize thousands of dogs and cats every year. The very people that are supposed to love all animals. What a joke! Where do you think the zoo's get their animals from???? They don't magically appear and zoo's don't breed to many of their own animals. They come from other breeders. Yes this guy was in the wrong, but theres no need to take it out on all exotic animal owners cause one guys an idiot. I have seen alot of educational exotic animal exhibits and you know what, people like to see them. Alot of americans never have the chance to see a Mountain Lion or Grizzly Bear besides at a zoo. There are WAY more people hurt every year by cats, dogs, cattle, and horses than by exotic animals.
> I do agree law enforcement did what they had to, protect the people first. Tranquilizing animals is very touchy, you have to know what the approx weight is, and you have to be able to hit your target with a dart, which isn't as easy as you think, its not like shooting an accurate rifle, And for bigger animals you may have to dart them several times to get the amount of tranquilizer in them.
> I've been around exotics my whole life, and have never been hurt or anything! People just have to be smart.


How do you suggest we fix the problem as one who is close to the situation?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mlayers said:


> There has been reports that the DNR has turned loose some mountain loins around to help thin out the deer population. Plus there has been a pics of one carrying a deer thur woods at night.


Can you provide proof of those reports? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The man who killed himself, terry, was a vietnam war veteran who was in all the action and a pilot of a helicopter and war buddy with my woodworking teacher. They said all the stuff he had seen had just drove him to his craziness plus with his wife leaving him. I also saw an interview with a sheriff he had a large grizzly bear charging him, he shot it with a pistol and the bear dropped a whole 7 feet from the sheriff, now try and tranq. that.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

snakecharmer, 
I'm not real sure how to fix a problem like this... Just like how do you stop drug dealers or dog fighters? Some people just shouldn't own animals like these, but I've also seen some parents that shouldn't have had children by the way they treat a precious gift. For instance, with our animals, we do not under any circumstances get in the pen with any of them. There is no need to. All you are doing is putting yourself and the animal in a bad situation. Because they are still wild and wild instincts are much faster than us. If something does happen, then you and the animal are in a very bad predicament. The great Jack Hanna says people shouldn't own these animals, but whos on all the TV shows handling exotic animals?!?! Kind of sounds hypocritical to me.
I also work for DNR and have not heard of any mountain lion releases, thats a little far fetched.

weekender 1--You know its funny, you talk to anyone that has raised cattle, and most likely they have had a steer or heifer get out atleast once. Yes this is just a cow, but imagine doing 60mph after dark and hitting a 1200+lb black angus steer in a car.... yet people still raise beef.... I know someone needs to, but it seems like exotics get alot of attention where "normal domestic" animals slide in under the radar.


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll tell you a bottle fed whitetail buck during the rut is probably one of the most dangerous animals around.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Saws21 said:


> I'll tell you a bottle fed whitetail buck during the rut is probably one of the most dangerous animals around.


I'd take my chances with a rut crazed buck experiencing bottle withdraw versus a tiger thank you very much


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lundy,
Lol I know what you mean, but you must have never raised deer either... I have for going on 24 years.... My point of that comment was,,, everyone knows a bear, lion, tiger can hurt you.... most never think a cute little deer will.. Well ask someone that has been gored what kind of an experience that is.
I guarantee 99% of adult men are no match for even a bottle fed whitetail buck during the rut!


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

KWaller said:


> The man who killed himself, terry, was a vietnam war veteran who was in all the action and a pilot of a helicopter and war buddy with my woodworking teacher. They said all the stuff he had seen had just drove him to his craziness plus with his wife leaving him. I also saw an interview with a sheriff he had a large grizzly bear charging him, he shot it with a pistol and the bear dropped a whole 7 feet from the sheriff, now try and tranq. that.
> Kyle
> HPT
> CP
> ...


Sure I would also shot the bear that was charging. Were all the animals charging?? Most of them were just trying to get away from people. I also read the article about the bear being shot. Wow 1 shot with a pistol dropped a charging grizzly, must have been a heck of a shot or alot of bullets they weren't telling us about.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we all can set here and say this or that shouild have been done but whats done is done ,and the bottom line is the animals paid the high price for tim tompsons actions, mabey the sheriff shouild had the big mouths from PETA,go in and catch them,ya right there just a big mouth peace,not one of them wouild of had the balls to face a 300lb,tiger,and i dont think they will take all the right away from pepole haveing these animals but it will be much stricter,rules,counton that,and the only good thing of this deal was the son of a ,itch killed his self,markfish


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My gosh Markfish that is cold. I never ment for this thread to go this way, I am sorry to all members.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Seeing this story made me sick....what a waste

Terrible thing to lose that many animals....not much choice in the matter though. Jack Hanna backing it up as the only way to handle the situation is all I need to know. Very sad for all involved!


----------

